# محاضرات قيمه عن تصميم الدكت



## zanitty (14 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

و انا بقلب فى النت لقيت محاضره حلوه جدا عن تصميم الدكت
​

و كالعاده قلت اللى ياكل لوحده يزور و عملت لكوا لقمه كده على ما قسم
​ 
http://ddenptel.thapar.edu/courses/Webcourse-*******s/IIT%20Kharagpur/Ref%20and%20Air%20Cond/pdf/R&AC%20Lecture%2038.pdf​ 
اما الملف التانى فلقيت فيه تلخيص كويس للقيم المطلوبه و السرعات و و فواقد الاحتكاك و قيم ال Gauge و خلافه 
​ 
فرحت عامل لكوا منه ساندوتش


http://courses.washington.edu/me425/425-6-Duct%20Design-2007.pdf

ياللا كلوا بالف هنا و شفا

للمزيد 
http://courses.washington.edu/me425/Notes.htm
 
لا تنسوا الدعاء لاخيكم ان يفرج الله كربه*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وفرج همك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (14 يناير 2011)

الرابط الأول خربان


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 يناير 2011)

بورك فيك وفرج الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين


----------



## zanitty (14 يناير 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> الرابط الأول خربان


اتفضل يا باشا
اللنك موجود فى ملف التكست فى المرفقات خده كوبى و حطه فى المتصفح بتاعك و بعدين انتر
مش عارف ليه لما بحطه فى المشاركه مبيفتحش

و يا ريت اخونا ابن العميد يستبدله بدل الخربان الموجود فى الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## mohamed mech (14 يناير 2011)

تسلم يأبو منو


----------



## mohamed mech (14 يناير 2011)

كل المحاضرات بما فيهم الملف اللى كان لا يعمل

و الدعاء لابو منو ربنا ينوله مناه

http://www.4shared.com/file/xP1RcGG5/Lecture.html


----------



## zanitty (14 يناير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> كل المحاضرات بما فيهم الملف اللى كان لا يعمل
> 
> و الدعاء لابو منو ربنا ينوله مناه
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/xp1rcgg5/lecture.html


طول عمرك باشا
اخبار الاجزاء وصلوا كام من كام


----------



## thaeribrahem (15 يناير 2011)

مشكورين يا اساتذة


----------



## mohamed mech (15 يناير 2011)

32 من 32

شكلك مش متابع الملتقى يا جميل
اللى واخد عقلك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t243430.html


----------



## goor20 (15 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (16 يناير 2011)

*بورك فيك وفرج الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين*​


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفرج همك وكربك ورزقك الله الجنة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## mariwan_noc (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا باشا .... ومنتظرين منك (العزومة) الكبيرة

وأسأل الله أن يفرج همك ويقر عينك إنه على كل شيء قدير


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"
بس لا يوجد تحميل


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (24 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم و يحفظكم والله والله والله اساتذة كبار


----------



## اسلام عمار (12 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفرج همك وكربك ورزقك الله الجنة*​


----------



## صفدي (19 مارس 2011)

*بورك فيك وفرج الله كربك وكرب جميع المسلمين*​


----------



## ابن العميد (19 مارس 2011)

ربنا يفرج همك يا اخي الكريم زانيتي


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Ali_haya (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد يس (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elnopy (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haithamslem (13 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس زانيتي 
سندويتشات زي العسل بس سكرها زيادة شوية ,علشان من إيدك
وسبحان الله في الغالب وانا بدور علي أي موضوع تكون إنت جايب فيه الخلاصة 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك
*


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي .......


----------



## zanitty (13 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم جميعا اخوانى الاعزاء


haithamslem قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس زانيتي
> سندويتشات زي العسل بس سكرها زيادة شوية ,علشان من إيدك
> وسبحان الله في الغالب وانا بدور علي أي موضوع تكون إنت جايب فيه الخلاصة
> جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك
> *


 يا عم الله يكرمك ع البقين الحلوين دول هيخلونى اتغر


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله فية احسن من كدة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الفرق بين pre insulated duct and GI duct
ومتى يتم استخدام pre insulated duct
وما هي سلبيات وايجابيات كل منهما


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## محمود عامر (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naglaa mostafa (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abuelela35 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ابو مانو و جزاك الله خيرا وفرج كربك


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (13 سبتمبر 2011)

روابط الناشر غلط انما المصححين سليمة


----------



## محمد نبيل نايف (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## lynxshaheen (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو هالايدين عن جد انهم زاكيين الساندويشات بس خوفي من كتر ما انا باكل وجبات سريعة انصح كتير 
عن جد مشكوووووور على المعلومات


----------



## م وليد امين (26 أكتوبر 2011)

والله انا زوراة من كثرة الاكل


----------



## م.محمد العزام (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ...
.


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## hunter7555 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لمن صمم هذا الموقع وجزاه الله خيرا هو وكل المشاركين اخوكم المهندس صقر من الكويت


----------



## aam ahmed (27 أبريل 2012)

_*الله يوفقك*_


----------



## حمودي عموري (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك فايلات مفيدة جدا خصوصا للعازين يتعلموا او يفهموا التبريد والتكييف 
مشكور


----------



## hikal007 (27 أبريل 2012)

الله يفتح عليكم كمااان وكمان ,, وجعله عمل خير خالص لوجه الله لا رياء فيه


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفرج همك


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## younis najjar (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

